# What kind of tree is this?



## rdnkmedic (Sep 13, 2013)

[attachment=30952]

Little help guys. I am in Pigeon Forge TN for the weekend and these trees are everywhere. Nobody here knows what they are. Hope the picture is good enough. Thanks.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Little help guys. I am in Pigeon Forge TN for the weekend and these trees are everywhere. Nobody here knows what they are. Hope the picture is good enough. Thanks.



Hard to tell from the pic - are those a fruit or a nut? Look too brown to be a muscadine berry vine... and too elongated.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a few of these trees in my FBE patch and was told what they were by a neighboring farmer who came over to watch me log one day. It's on the tip of my tongue - the common name he called it was so weird sounding to me that I thought his description must have been passed down from generations. Let me put on my memory cap. Now where did I put that darned thing . . . . . .


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 13, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Little help guys. I am in Pigeon Forge TN for the weekend and these trees are everywhere. Nobody here knows what they are. Hope the picture is good enough. Thanks.
> ...



Scott, it's some kind of nut or seed pod. They break in half when they open. Hard and brown. I was thinking catalpa but no long bean pods. The leaves are very heart shaped.

C'mon Kevin, find that thing.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Sep 13, 2013)

I think that is a "Royal Paulownia" tree. Spelling might be botched.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 13, 2013)

Dennis Ford said:


> I think that is a "Royal Paulownia" tree. Spelling might be botched.



After googling the royal pawlonia, I agree. Thanks for your help.


----------



## hardtwist (Sep 13, 2013)

+1 on the royal pawlonia. They grow all over the place here in the hills of East Tenn. I've heard it claimed that they are the fastest growing tree there is.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> ...
> C'mon Kevin, find that thing.



After much research and digging I have concluded it is _paulownia tomentosa_ a.k.a. Roayl Paulownia. 

Thought I'd never get that.


----------

